# اللغة العربية : نخب



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

عند قراءتي لرواية " ذاكرة الجسد " لأحلام مستغانمي

لفت نظري كلمة لست اعرف معناها وهي " نخب " كما تقول في روايتها

هنا
http://im55.gulfup.com/V9eiIe.png

وهنا
http://im55.gulfup.com/DXHNYJ.png

وشكراً لكم


----------



## Bakr

نَخْب [مفرد]: ج أنخاب (لغير المصدر):ـ
شرْبة تشرب على صحّة ضيف أو حبيب، أو تكْريمًا له واحتفاءً به، أو تيمُّنًا بنجاح عمل "شرِب نخْبَ الضيوف- شرِب نخبه" ° نَخْبُكَ: لفظة تقال عند الشُّرْب في حفلات الأعراس وما شابهه
معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة


----------

